# priming



## chuckp (Feb 6, 2015)

I just retaped, most of the joints in my bedroom. Should I prime before I paint or just paint.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

chuckp said:


> I just retaped, most of the joints in my bedroom. Should I prime before I paint or just paint.


some finishers will wash or dust down walls then you must prime


----------



## chuckp (Feb 6, 2015)

thanks.


----------



## j&t drywall (Aug 13, 2014)

Kilz pva or kilz klear are some good primers/sealers for new mud and rock-there the only ones I use really


----------



## chuckp (Feb 6, 2015)

If I prime both the ceiling and walls with Kilz, should I figure on one coat of paint or two.
Are there advantages in using a seperate primer and paint, vs. the combo primer and paint in one?


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

chuckp said:


> If I prime both the ceiling and walls with Kilz, should I figure on one coat of paint or two.
> Are there advantages in using a seperate primer and paint, vs. the combo primer and paint in one?


never use combo on new drywall !!!!! no no


----------



## desertmud (May 20, 2012)

Even after priming, you should still have to do two coats of paint for best coverage. Now some painters don't prime if they are using flat paint. I like the extra piece of mind though.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

chuckp said:


> I just retaped, most of the joints in my bedroom. Should I prime before I paint or just paint.


Primer is not often used in this part of the world so I would just paint it unless ur using a sheen paint!!:thumbsup:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I have a bad feeling if you dont know about paint your mud job might need a light


----------



## chuckp (Feb 6, 2015)

So that's it, prime with kilz, then two coats of paint. Thanks everyone.


----------

